# Recommend a bed rail for no-box-spring mattress?



## mojobot2000 (Jun 29, 2008)

Our daughter is arriving soon, and we want to co-sleep. I'm planning on having her on my side of the bed (husband is a bit of a thrasher), and there's no good way to push our bed up against a wall. I'm looking for a rail or some other device to keep her from rolling off, and I'm getting confused and overwhelmed. I don't have a box spring -- just a (pretty tall) mattress on a platform -- and some options I've seen seem to require a box spring?

Any recommendations?


----------



## meg-momto2 (Apr 23, 2007)

we have this one- http://www.amazon.com/Safety-1st-Sec.../dp/B0000E0JDV but i don't remember it costing so much. it's very secure and worked well on our son's IKEA bed with only a mattress. it looks like this is the newer version- http://www.amazon.com/Safety-1st-Sec...YRBNECHWPB6Z22 it's much more affordable.


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

we have these: http://www.gobedbug.com/GOPAGES/products.htm They do their job, and I love that I can leave them in place and climb into bed because they are soft; DS can climb over them when he's awake too but they keep him in the bed when he's asleep. (and he moves a ton in his sleep).

ETA: we got the 63" ones but I would recommend just getting the 42"; the 63" is one 42" piece and one 21" piece, I don't really think the extra little one is necessary after the fact (42" seemed short to me when I ordered). The only exception is that one of the 21" pieces is the perfect size for a toddler bed....
(our setup is both pieces on my side, long piece on DH's side during naps but comes out at night to give us more room, and one short piece on the toddler bed that DS never uses, LOL)


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

We have a Tres Tria co-sleeping pillow, which works as a bed rail, and we love it. I don't know how well it would work in a really small bed, but we have a king and it is perfect for us. It's very easy to travel with. Bonus: you can still use it as a comfy lounging pillow when your cosleeping years are over.


----------



## mojobot2000 (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azmomtoone* 
we have these: http://www.gobedbug.com/GOPAGES/products.htm

How much space do these take up in bed? I looked at the website, and it looks like you have to position them pretty far from the edge of the bed, then there's the width of the wedges themselves. I like the idea of something like this rather than a rail, but DH and I sleep in a queen size bed, and he is a sprawler.

The pillow option also looks good, but I'd have the same space concern, and the price is a bit steep.

What do you-all feel about the co-sleeper crib? We put one on our registry and didn't get it -- trying to decide whether it's worth the investment. I like the idea of the space it would free up, but I wonder if DD will just end up right next to me in our bed anyway. I want breastfeeding to be as easy as possible. What's the join b/t the co-sleeper and the mattress like? Is there a gap? A ridge? A divot?

I wish we could get a king size bed...but alas...can't seem to find the extra $3000.


----------



## pitchfork (May 3, 2005)

http://www.amazon.com/Products-Unive...9441007&sr=8-2

looks like that product does take up a good bit of space in the bed. what about something like this?

with a queen you won't have much room to spare.

and, if it helps, we got a bedframe and organic mattress for $2000. I know it's a lot, but we love it....


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

We have one of these: http://familysleeper.com/humanityfamilybed.html

I LOVE it. LOVE IT. It's soft but really solid and there's no installation required because your body acts as the anchor. The cover is washable and insanely cozy and it acts as back support for side nursing. It's a little pricey IMO but worth every single penny.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm getting one of these bed bug things this time. I tried an Arm's Reach co-sleeper last time, and my dd didn't consider it to be co-sleeping and didn't respond to that any better than a crib. I didn't intend to co-sleep but she sure did.

I was thinking about getting a Snuggle Nest before I saw the Bed Bug Bumpers. You might like the Snuggle Nest, but it's really just for a young baby and it's much more expensive than the Bed Bug Bumper.


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mojobot2000* 
How much space do these take up in bed? I looked at the website, and it looks like you have to position them pretty far from the edge of the bed, then there's the width of the wedges themselves. I like the idea of something like this rather than a rail, but DH and I sleep in a queen size bed, and he is a sprawler.

The pillow option also looks good, but I'd have the same space concern, and the price is a bit steep.

What do you-all feel about the co-sleeper crib? We put one on our registry and didn't get it -- trying to decide whether it's worth the investment. I like the idea of the space it would free up, but I wonder if DD will just end up right next to me in our bed anyway. I want breastfeeding to be as easy as possible. What's the join b/t the co-sleeper and the mattress like? Is there a gap? A ridge? A divot?

I wish we could get a king size bed...but alas...can't seem to find the extra $3000.

We used the Gobedbug one for most of DD's life and now have her crib sidecarred to the bed. I highly recommend the bedbug rail. It's what, $12, and works really great. We had ours right on the VERY edge of the bed (not in at all) and it stayed put and was totally fine. It's maybe 4 inches wide? DD slept smushed up against it a lot. Or I did.

I would pass on a co-sleeper and just sidecar the crib once baby is bigger. I flip my feet and head to nurse on opposite sides and it works just fine. Even snuggled up there's just more room. She didn't start rolling away from me until she was around 8 months, so we used the bumper until a bit after that.

Oh, we have the 42-inch one and the 21-inch one. I've used the 21 inch one when we travel and plan to use it when she (possibly) transitions to a bed.

We have the Ikea natural foam mattress, no springs. It was $1200. Not cheap, at all, but a lot cheaper than the other natural foam mattresses I've seen. I am very happy with it. They also have a 90-day return policy on mattresses.


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mojobot2000* 
How much space do these take up in bed? I looked at the website, and it looks like you have to position them pretty far from the edge of the bed, then there's the width of the wedges themselves. I like the idea of something like this rather than a rail, but DH and I sleep in a queen size bed, and he is a sprawler.

I wish we could get a king size bed...but alas...can't seem to find the extra $3000.


Same here, we have a queen bed as well, I worried about the amount of space it'd take too but it works out ok. It did take some adjusting for us, since before we got them we had the mattress on the floor with his toddler mattress next to ours, and he'd usually roll off our bed onto his once he fell asleep. But it's not bad overall, we put it closer to the edge of the bed than it says, only an inch or so in, and DS often ends up kinda "snuggling" the rail. (of course he just as often ends up laying sideways with his legs over me)









ETA: In the early days though, there was no problem keeping DS with us w/out any rails, we had his bed (an Amby hammock, complete waste of money in our case...great concept but DS absolutely refused to sleep on his back) next to ours but after day 2 he was pretty much always in our bed. When he started rolling & scooting, we moved the mattress to the floor. So you might not need anything right away (doesn't hurt to be prepared though) and then could just move your mattress to the floor too....... We did that thinking it'd just be for a couple months til he started sleeping in his own bed....as he approached two, with no signs of wanting to leave our bed (and we're all quite happy with that arrangement) I got tired of being on the floor.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

We have a SnugTuck pillow bolster and love it. It takes up very little room in the bed and works great.









http://www.snugtuckpillow.com/


----------

